# NYU Tisch MFA Film 2014 applicants



## Amina (Feb 2, 2014)

Just starting a thread out of anxiety .... This is for applicants to Tisch MFA Film program. Wondering when the interview invites start coming in..


----------



## 8mm (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm wondering the same thing! I've been checking past threads and it seems that interview requests came in around this time and/or next week. So we really should be hearing something soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Amina (Feb 3, 2014)

I know! Well from the previous threads it seems they started second week Feb onwards ... So I guess next week onwards! Where else have u applied ?


----------



## Anon33 (Feb 5, 2014)

Me too...NYU is my first choice...


----------



## 8mm (Feb 6, 2014)

Amina I applied to NYU for directing & USC for screenwriting, how about you?


----------



## tantalus (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey guys,

I applied to the NYU dual degree program MBA/MFA at Stern and Tisch in film producing.  I got an invitation to interview from Tisch on Friday February 1.  I got an invitation to interview from Stern on Monday February 3.

Good luck!


----------



## 8mm (Feb 6, 2014)

Congrats on your interviews and thanks for the info! Glad to know they've got the ball running on interview requests. Sending you good vibes and let us know how the interviews go!


----------



## mfamba2014 (Feb 6, 2014)

Tantalus, when did you submit your application?


----------



## Amina (Feb 6, 2014)

Good luck Tantalus!!
I applied for Directing and submitted photos coz I don't have filmmaking experience. I'm really tense now...


----------



## Amina (Feb 6, 2014)

8mm said:


> Amina I applied to NYU for directing & USC for screenwriting, how about you?


 
NYU directing, Columbia screenwriting, SVA documentary...


----------



## 8mm (Feb 7, 2014)

I submitted photos too!


----------



## Amina (Feb 8, 2014)

What's your first choice ?


----------



## Amina (Feb 9, 2014)

These two weeks are the do or die weeks....


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 9, 2014)

Any interview invitations?


----------



## theflry (Feb 10, 2014)

I haven't heard anything from NYU since several weeks ago, when Susan so kindly helped me fix an error with my Vimeo link.  I'm getting anxious, checking this forum pretty obsessively.


----------



## 8mm (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all--I just received an interview invitation about 30 mins ago, so they're definitely beginning! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Amina (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow! Congrats! When is your interview ?


----------



## Amina (Feb 10, 2014)

8mm said:


> Hi all--I just received an interview invitation about 30 mins ago, so they're definitely beginning! Good luck everyone!


Btw what's your background? I know u mentioned you submitted photos ... What prior experience do u have?


----------



## sheik_yerb0uti (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats @ 8mm. Best of luck 

Does anyone know how NYU approaches sending out interview invitations? Do they do it in phases depending on the specialization you chose?


----------



## kinkypigtails (Feb 10, 2014)

Got invitation to interview today


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 10, 2014)

kinkypigtails said:


> Got invitation to interview today


 
@*kinkypigtails* Congrats! What time did you receive your email exactly? I am wondering if they have sent all email at the same time. Are you from the US? Best of luck!


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 10, 2014)

8mm Congrats! What time did you receive your email exactly? I am wondering if they have sent all email at the same time. Are you from the US? Best of luck!


----------



## kinkypigtails (Feb 10, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> @*kinkypigtails* Congrats! What time did you receive your email exactly? I am wondering if they have sent all email at the same time. Are you from the US? Best of luck!


 
 Thank you. Susan Carnival emailed me at about 10am, Florida resident. Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## 8mm (Feb 10, 2014)

Amina I don’t really have prior experience in film. During undergrad I took two or three courses related to film, but that’s about it. My background is mainly in creative writing/poetry. How about you? Also, my interview is on the 27th of this month.

Fightclub Thanks! I’m from the US and the time stamp on my email is 11:33 a.m. (NY time)
@sheik_yerbouti thanks!


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 10, 2014)

_@__*kinkypigtails 8mm Thanks for your reply. I have a glimmer of hope yet!*_


----------



## Lyceum (Feb 10, 2014)

Invited for an interview, haven't set it up yet. What should I expect?


----------



## kinkypigtails (Feb 10, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> @kinkpigtails when did you get the invitation today? hope I can get the invitation asap. I got one interview from Columbia on next monday, so hopefully i can get one from nyu as well. Don't want to fly to nyc twice this month.


 

Carrie, 
I was contacted at 10:52am today and will be calling Susan C. tomorrow to set up. I applied to Columbia as well--did they just started sending invitations? I'm also hoping they can accommodate the same week or so. 

Good luck.


----------



## Amina (Feb 10, 2014)

do they send all invites in one day....? i haven't received any...getting scared.


----------



## Amina (Feb 10, 2014)

do they send all invites in one day....? i haven't received any...getting scared.


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 10, 2014)

@*kinkypigtails* ] I got an interview invitation from Columbia Thursday. You got from NYU I am waiting for NYU, I got from Columbia and you are waiting for Columbia! It's funny. As far as I know, Columbia don't send all invitations in one day, but what about NYU?


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 10, 2014)

@*Lyceum* Congrats! What time did you receive your email exactly? I am wondering if they have sent all email at the same time. Are you from the US? Best of luck!


----------



## Amina (Feb 11, 2014)

Judging by last year's threads, I guess they emailed the invites on 11th Feb 2013 (Monday)...this year they emailed on 10th Feb 2014 (Monday again). I know Columbia kept sending invites till 21st Feb last year as per the threads.

Does anybody have any idea on NYU? Is it over for us? I'm an international applicant btw.


----------



## sheik_yerb0uti (Feb 11, 2014)

anybody apply for cinematography and hear back?


----------



## sheik_yerb0uti (Feb 11, 2014)

Amina said:


> Judging by last year's threads, I guess they emailed the invites on 11th Feb 2013 (Monday)...this year they emailed on 10th Feb 2014 (Monday again). I know Columbia kept sending invites till 21st Feb last year as per the threads.
> 
> Does anybody have any idea on NYU? Is it over for us? I'm an international applicant btw.


 
i would hope they send it out in phases by name and specialization, but maybe I'm just in denial! haha

i'd say just keep on thinkin' positive... and in the worst case scenario, there are always greener pastures and silver linings  best of luck


----------



## Amina (Feb 11, 2014)

sheik_yerb0uti said:


> i would hope they send it out in phases by name and specialization, but maybe I'm just in denial! haha
> 
> i'd say just keep on thinkin' positive... and in the worst case scenario, there are always greener pastures and silver linings  best of luck


 
I think I'm going to wait for today and then write-off NYU...


----------



## Lyceum (Feb 11, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> @*Lyceum* Congrats! What time did you receive your email exactly? I am wondering if they have sent all email at the same time. Are you from the US? Best of luck!


 
Thank you! Time was 1:52pm. I guessing they may have done it alphabetically, as my last name begins with an S.


----------



## sheik_yerb0uti (Feb 11, 2014)

Lyceum said:


> Thank you! Time was 1:52pm. I guessing they may have done it alphabetically, as my last name begins with an S.


 
did you apply for directing?


----------



## sheik_yerb0uti (Feb 11, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> Amina I guess it's over for us.


 
it ain't over till the fat lady sings!


----------



## Lyceum (Feb 11, 2014)

sheik_yerb0uti said:


> did you apply for directing?


 Yes.


----------



## Rashomon (Feb 11, 2014)

Any international students get asked for interview yet?


----------



## Amina (Feb 11, 2014)

sheik_yerb0uti said:


> it ain't over till the fat lady sings!


Ok so I don't have the courage to call Susan right now and ask her about interview process....but I was wondering if somebody else would?


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 11, 2014)

I also have the question of @*Rashomon*, Any international students get asked for interview yet?


----------



## sheik_yerb0uti (Feb 11, 2014)

Amina said:


> Ok so I don't have the courage to call Susan right now and ask her about interview process....but I was wondering if somebody else would?


 
haha I'll give her a call towards the end of the week if i still haven't heard anything

but like they always say... no news is good news. don't lose hope just yet!


----------



## Amina (Feb 11, 2014)

OK guys...I just spoke to Susan Carnival and she says the interviews will go out this week pouring to early next week as well. Also I think a lot of info on this website is not truly correct so I'm going to stay away from this here onwards. Best of luck to everyone and plz don't believe everything everyone says...just ask the schools directly before assuming things. Take care.


----------



## sheik_yerb0uti (Feb 11, 2014)

th





Amina said:


> OK guys...I just spoke to Susan Carnival and she says the interviews will go out this week pouring to early next week as well. Also I think a lot of info on this website is not truly correct so I'm going to stay away from this here onwards. Best of luck to everyone and plz don't believe everything everyone says...just ask the schools directly before assuming things. Take care.


 
thanks for the update!


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 11, 2014)

_*@AminaThanks for update. Again I have a glimmer of hope!*_


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 11, 2014)

kinkypigtails said:


> Carrie,
> I was contacted at 10:52am today and will be calling Susan C. tomorrow to set up. I applied to Columbia as well--did they just started sending invitations? I'm also hoping they can accommodate the same week or so.
> 
> Good luck.


 

Thank you for reply. I got the invitation from Columbia last Tuesday. I am flying to nyc this weekend. I really want to hear something from NYU before Friday and maybe set up an interview on next monday. Good luck on your interview.


----------



## Martha N (Feb 12, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> I also have the question of @*Rashomon*, Any international students get asked for interview yet?


Hey! I'm from Mexico City and got the interview email on monday.


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 12, 2014)

Martha N said:


> Hey! I'm from Mexico City and got the interview email on monday.


 
Congrats! Thank you for informing us. Best of luck.


----------



## Martha N (Feb 12, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> Congrats! Thank you for informing us. Best of luck.


no prob! hope you get yours soon


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 12, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> I also have the question of @*Rashomon*, Any international students get asked for interview yet?


 
No.


----------



## Alfonso Jaramillo (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm from Colombia South America. Got an email on Monday and I've set up an interview for March third while I get my visa in order. I had applied five years ago but was unable to reach the interview phase, however they told me I had been above 66% of applicants. 

Last time I had only submitted photos but I felt that they lack the fourth dimension, pacing, directing and a lot of other creative choices that are inherent to film and not still photography. This time I sent a 15 minute short with lots of special effects. I also sent a reel with my documentary work and interviews of famous political and cultural personalities.

If any applicants plan on being at NYU on the 3rd of March lemme know! My email is alfonso.jaramillo@hotmail.com or you can find me on FB as Alfonso Jaramillo Gomez.


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 15, 2014)

Alfonso Jaramillo said:


> I'm from Colombia South America. Got an email on Monday and I've set up an interview for March third while I get my visa in order. I had applied five years ago but was unable to reach the interview phase, however they told me I had been above 66% of applicants.
> 
> Last time I had only submitted photos but I felt that they lack the fourth dimension, pacing, directing and a lot of other creative choices that are inherent to film and not still photography. This time I sent a 15 minute short with lots of special effects. I also sent a reel with my documentary work and interviews of famous political and cultural personalities.
> 
> If any applicants plan on being at NYU on the 3rd of March lemme know! My email is alfonso.jaramillo@hotmail.com or you can find me on FB as Alfonso Jaramillo Gomez.


 
Congrats! Thank you for sharing your information. Best of luck.


----------



## Anon33 (Feb 16, 2014)

So excited got an interview and am all confirmed!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 17, 2014)

Anon33 said:


> So excited got an interview and am all confirmed!! Good luck everyone!


 
@*Anon33* Congrats! It's interesting. Most applicants who got an interview from NYU did not receive any from Columbia and vice versa. Did you receive your interview Saturday? Where are you from? In my opinion those who receive email from NYU should be happier than us, just in my opinion. Best of luck!​


----------



## Martha N (Feb 17, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> @*Anon33* Congrats! It's interesting. Most applicants who got an interview from NYU did not receive any from Columbia and vice versa. Did you receive your interview Saturday? Where are you from? In my opinion those who receive email from NYU should be happier than us, just in my opinion. Best of luck!​


 
Is that a thing? Really? I received for both also.


----------



## Anon33 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey! I try and not analyze things too much...we will most likely all end up in the program that is the best for us...and also, you never know what can happen. I know someone who was admitted to AFI last year and last minute Columbia emailed and gave them a full ride. So you never know. My wish is that everyone get into the school where they will create the best films...


----------



## sheik_yerb0uti (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm curious to hear if anyone has heard back for anything besides the Directing focus.

Any cinematography, producing, editing, etc applicants here?


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Feb 18, 2014)

I applied for a focus in cinematography.  I have't heard a word yet.


----------



## Carrie Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Rashomon said:


> Any international students get asked for interview yet?


 
no...... almost give up


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 18, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> no...... almost give up


 
Me too!


----------



## V.Ron (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey guys! Do share your experiences ,whoever is through with their Interviews.
Cheers!


----------



## Arijit (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi guys,
I checked with the department regarding when to expect a decision to be made... They said: "Decision notifications usually start going out in March by email, with all notifications sent out no later than April 15th."
Fingers crossed <impatiently>!


----------



## EJ! (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you have to have an interview to be accepted?


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 25, 2014)

EJ! said:


> Do you have to have an interview to be accepted?


Honestly yes.


----------



## EJ! (Feb 25, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> Honestly yes.


 
Is that true for all departments? I applied to dramatic writing. Guess this doesn't bode well for me...


----------



## Ilovefilms (Feb 25, 2014)

hey man... i went to nyu Tisch Asia for the first year.... it was amazing... the programs are set up exactly the same as NYC  campus so if you have any qustions, I am here.


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 25, 2014)

EJ! said:


> Is that true for all departments? I applied to dramatic writing. Guess this doesn't bode well for me...


 
I just know about directing program.


----------



## June22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey Guys, 
I havent heard back from them for an interview or anything. Is that a bad sign? Should I contact them?


----------



## Adrian Alvarez (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello guys hope everything is fine.. I am planning to apply for MFA in NYU next year.. Can anyone of you walk me through the process a little bit. I will like to know how hard is it to get in , and what is the level of the application that we most summit, If anyone of you guys got in and can send me your reel would be perfect, i just want to know if i am in the level to apply for this college... Thank you so much guys and sorry to bother you.


----------



## Alfonso Jaramillo (Mar 3, 2014)

Adrian look me up on Facebook. My full name is alfonso jaramillo gomez.


----------



## V.Ron (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys..
So.. I had my interview yesterday. I had fun, they were extremely accommodating and welcoming. I am pensive about the result now..Although I can't decide how it went ..It felt sort of unsettling.


----------



## Alfonso Jaramillo (Mar 4, 2014)

I had my interview yesterday as well. I have been emailing a Chinese applicant who also happened to have his interview yesterday. We both felt the weakest part of the interview was when we were asked to convey in narrative form a part of our lives. In my case it was my career change from finance to film, for him it was his check from China to the US. You cannot really prepare for this because they can pick any moment of your life. However I would not worry too much because although the question is designed to see how well you can think on your feet it is most definitely structured to trip you up. The interviewer even asked me to throw away the first thing I thought of when I was about to speak so yeah. I'm sure not a lot people nailed that question perfectly. So don't fret too much about it.

To those still preparing for their interview, all I can say in terms of preparation is that you should focus on having good foundations for your reasons to become a filmmaker. Just go through the thought process of answering simple questions like why do you want to make films? What kinds of films would you like to make? Would you play well with others?

Make them feel that although you're only showing the tip of the iceberg in the answer, behind it there is a lot of thought and knowledge. You know what I mean?

Anyways, I hope this helps. By the way the people that interview you are sweethearts, they'll pull out the chair for you, they'll have a bottle of water ready for you, they laugh, smile, just the warmth you need to be at ease in such a interview.


----------



## filmstudent82 (Mar 4, 2014)

Alfonso Jaramillo said:


> I had my interview yesterday as well. I have been emailing a Chinese applicant who also happened to have his interview yesterday. We both felt the weakest part of the interview was when we were asked to convey in narrative form a part of our lives. In my case it was my career change from finance to film, for him it was his check from China to the US. You cannot really prepare for this because they can pick any moment of your life. However I would not worry too much because although the question is designed to see how well you can think on your feet it is most definitely structured to trip you up. The interviewer even asked me to throw away the first thing I thought of when I was about to speak so yeah. I'm sure not a lot people nailed that question perfectly. So don't fret too much about it.
> 
> To those still preparing for their interview, all I can say in terms of preparation is that you should focus on having good foundations for your reasons to become a filmmaker. Just go through the thought process of answering simple questions like why do you want to make films? What kinds of films would you like to make? Would you play well with others?
> 
> ...


 

Hi Alfonso! thank you for sharing this, I'm also an international student, I added you to FB if is OK, my name is Paulina I'm from South America too, and I will have the interview this thursday by skype, I'm really nervous about it :S Best!


----------



## Martha N (Mar 5, 2014)

Alfonso Jaramillo said:


> I had my interview yesterday as well. I have been emailing a Chinese applicant who also happened to have his interview yesterday. We both felt the weakest part of the interview was when we were asked to convey in narrative form a part of our lives. In my case it was my career change from finance to film, for him it was his check from China to the US. You cannot really prepare for this because they can pick any moment of your life. However I would not worry too much because although the question is designed to see how well you can think on your feet it is most definitely structured to trip you up. The interviewer even asked me to throw away the first thing I thought of when I was about to speak so yeah. I'm sure not a lot people nailed that question perfectly. So don't fret too much about it.
> 
> To those still preparing for their interview, all I can say in terms of preparation is that you should focus on having good foundations for your reasons to become a filmmaker. Just go through the thought process of answering simple questions like why do you want to make films? What kinds of films would you like to make? Would you play well with others?
> 
> ...


I think I met who you are talking about! He had his interview right after me! 
I don't know if i did well or not. They were smiling and charming all the time, but I am uneasy about it!


----------



## bretthannam (Mar 5, 2014)

Just found this forum!

I'm an international applicant from Canada. I have my interview on Friday (march 7).


----------



## ab troen (Mar 6, 2014)

Good Luck Everyone!

I am an Israeli student, hoping to study in the program, and had my interview last week.
As you said - they were wonderful and nice and welcoming - but by this point all I feel is uneasy and apprehensive...
They dont let anybody know until April 15th - or do they let people know before?

Keeping fingers crossed to study with you next year


----------



## V.Ron (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey ab troen
I was told first week of april. :/
Well..if it is 15th ..Then it would be excruciatingly long. Lets stand by each other till then.! 
All the Best everyone!


----------



## filmstudent82 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi guys! I just had my interview by Skype because I'm international. I want to share it with you my experience. They ask you what kind of stories you want to tell, why do you want to study in NYU. I think that is very important to be clear about why you are special and why you have an specific point of view, different from others. They ask you what book are you recently reading and what book do you like to adapt, which movie do you like to direct? So just be yourself and if you have passion you are going to do all right! Best Wishes to everyone


----------



## Sunny2511 (Mar 11, 2014)

Carrie Z said:


> no...... almost give up


 
Hi I am from India. I've applied for the MFA program focussing on direction. I haven't received any mail yet. I just received a mail saying my application is in department review. It's been a little silent for quite some time but the website says the admission outcomes will be sent anytime between march 15 - April 10. By april first week I guess all of us will know but I am quite anxious now considering the fact that I haven't received any interview call.


----------



## Ovsanna (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi guys, 
I recieved an interview invitation from Susan Carnival yesterday.
When I got the email I was sure that was rejection letter, but they surprised me. I couldn't imagine that they will send out invitations this late.


----------



## Sunny2511 (Mar 12, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> Honestly yes.


 
Hey how sure are you? I mean did you ask the school or it is just an assumption based on the previous batches?


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 12, 2014)

Ovsanna said:


> Hi guys,
> I recieved an interview invitation from Susan Carnival yesterday.
> When I got the email I was sure that was rejection letter, but they surprised me. I couldn't imagine that they will send out invitations this late.


 
@*Ovsanna* Congrats!!!!!!!!! Their interview isn't easy, prepare yourself. Best of luck.
@*Sunny2511* Just assumption.


----------



## 8mm (Mar 12, 2014)

Congratulations, Ovsanna! I'm sure you'll do great. This has been said a million times before, but it really is like a conversation. You can tell they just want to get to know you and the films you hope to make. And their questions really stem from your answers. Sending you good vibes!

I was thinking they'd probably start to send notifications out next week, but if they're still sending out interview requests, who knows! haha  Good luck everyone--we'll all know soon enough!


----------



## Ovsanna (Mar 13, 2014)

8mm said:


> Congratulations, Ovsanna! I'm sure you'll do great. This has been said a million times before, but it really is like a conversation. You can tell they just want to get to know you and the films you hope to make. And their questions really stem from your answers. Sending you good vibes!
> 
> I was thinking they'd probably start to send notifications out next week, but if they're still sending out interview requests, who knows! haha  Good luck everyone--we'll all know soon enough!


 

thanks a lot for information and kind wishes 
But there's something bothering me. Susan Carnival wrote to me that 3 members of the faculty are going to interview me, but prior to that I will have a short meeting with the Chair's assistant. Are all applicants have this many interviewers???


----------



## 8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Yup! It was the exact same for me. I think that's the standard way they do things.


----------



## Ovsanna (Mar 13, 2014)

8mm said:


> Yup! It was the exact same for me. I think that's the standard way they do things.


 
Well, that's encouraging, thanks


----------



## EJ! (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey guys, happy to say I was just accepted to NYU for the MFA in screenwriting  I was not interviewed so I really wasn't expecting this. If anyone else who got accepted wants to talk, just PM me, I could use a sounding board-- I actually have some decisions to make!


----------



## GMF (Mar 17, 2014)

EJ! said:


> Hey guys, happy to say I was just accepted to NYU for the MFA in screenwriting  I was not interviewed so I really wasn't expecting this. If anyone else who got accepted wants to talk, just PM me, I could use a sounding board-- I actually have some decisions to make!


 

Same here! Didn't interview so I was really shocked (still shocked). I got waitlisted at AFI, and was starting to think I wouldn't get in anywhere. Congrats! I'm waiting to hear from a couple other schools, but leaning towards taking the offer. Are you planning on living in grad school housing?


----------



## Martha N (Mar 18, 2014)

GMF said:


> Same here! Didn't interview so I was really shocked (still shocked). I got waitlisted at AFI, and was starting to think I wouldn't get in anywhere. Congrats! I'm waiting to hear from a couple other schools, but leaning towards taking the offer. Are you planning on living in grad school housing?


What? How is that even possible? Hahahha congrats! 
When i was there they told me the interview was the third phase of a process! But i'm applying to direction... So that's probably it... Maybe? Hahahhaha they told me they will probably have the results by the first days of apri! 
But with these news i'm super nervous!


----------



## Martha N (Mar 18, 2014)

EJ! said:


> Hey guys, happy to say I was just accepted to NYU for the MFA in screenwriting  I was not interviewed so I really wasn't expecting this. If anyone else who got accepted wants to talk, just PM me, I could use a sounding board-- I actually have some decisions to make!


Btw, how did they told you? Mail? Email? Phone?


----------



## GMF (Mar 18, 2014)

Martha N said:


> What? How is that even possible? Hahahha congrats!
> When i was there they told me the interview was the third phase of a process! But i'm applying to direction... So that's probably it... Maybe? Hahahhaha they told me they will probably have the results by the first days of apri!
> But with these news i'm super nervous!


 

I got accepted in the dramatic writing program, and looking at past threads it looks like they don't interview everyone they admit.  So I would guess it's different for directing? Best of luck!  They informed me via email. There was a letter attached in the email that was kind of a rough outline of my financial aid and stuff.

I'm going to wait until I hear from Columbia to make my decision. If I do end up going to NYU would love to get in contact with the folks here that are also going. Both those in the film program and the dramatic writing.


----------



## EJ! (Mar 18, 2014)

GMF said:


> Same here! Didn't interview so I was really shocked (still shocked). I got waitlisted at AFI, and was starting to think I wouldn't get in anywhere. Congrats! I'm waiting to hear from a couple other schools, but leaning towards taking the offer. Are you planning on living in grad school housing?


 

I might--message me? 

Also to those who asked, I got an email with a PDF and then got a letter the next day


----------



## EJ! (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry to double-post, but does anyone who has been to NYU or who has knowledge of the school/industry have any insight as to whether it would be worth it to go to NYU if my career goal is to end up in LA? I am really leaning towards NYU, but I want to eventually make the move out to California, and I'm afraid I won;t have the industry connections from NYU. Any insight, anybody?


----------



## yifeisylvia (Mar 19, 2014)

I just got an email from Susan Carnival. Called her. And I got in!!


----------



## autumn7 (Mar 19, 2014)

yifeisylvia said:


> I just got an email from Susan Carnival. Called her. And I got in!!


 
Congrats yifeisylvia! Did you apply to production?


----------



## yifeisylvia (Mar 19, 2014)

autumn7 said:


> Congrats yifeisylvia! Did you apply to production?


Yes. I did.


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 19, 2014)

_Congrats @__yifeisylvia__! When was your interview?_


----------



## yifeisylvia (Mar 19, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> _Congrats @__yifeisylvia__! When was your interview?_


Thank you!! And I interviewed pretty early in the process, on February 28th.


----------



## bretthannam (Mar 19, 2014)

I just got an email! Called back and got in!


----------



## 8mm (Mar 19, 2014)

Got the email as well--excited!!


----------



## V.Ron (Mar 20, 2014)

8mm said:


> Got the email as well--excited!!



Hi..When did you interview?


----------



## tantalus (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats you guys!!! I'm so happy for all of you!!!  Well done!!! 

I just finished my MBA interview.  So I'm holding out hope that my MFA decision will be delayed as a result.  *fingers triple crossed*


----------



## Bell (Mar 20, 2014)

hahahah  I just called Susan and was told to be accepted!!!!!


----------



## 8mm (Mar 20, 2014)

V.Ron Hi! I interviewed on February 27th

tantalus Good luck--I'm sure you got it!!! 

Bell Congrats!!


----------



## thraser11 (Mar 20, 2014)

Got E-mailed yesterday that was wait listed for the dramatic writing program. Feel good about not getting rejected, but still very nervous. Good luck to everyone else, hope you get in wherever you want!


----------



## Bell (Mar 20, 2014)

8mm said:


> V.Ron Hi! I interviewed on February 27th
> 
> tantalus Good luck--I'm sure you got it!!!
> 
> Bell Congrats!!


 
thx！ my future classmate!





thraser11 said:


> Got E-mailed yesterday that was wait listed for the dramatic writing program. Feel good about not getting rejected, but still very nervous. Good luck to everyone else, hope you get in wherever you want!


good luck! you will be alright!


----------



## Sunny2511 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just checking the thread after a long time. Anyone got a response from susan for MFA in direction in particular? Anyone in already?


----------



## kinkypigtails (Mar 20, 2014)

Got the email from Susan yesterday. Called back and was told I'm in!


----------



## Anon33 (Mar 22, 2014)

kinkypigtails said:


> Got the email from Susan yesterday. Called back and was told I'm in!


Did you get in for writing or directing? and congratulations!!


----------



## kinkypigtails (Mar 22, 2014)

Anon33 said:


> Did you get in for writing or directing? and congratulations!!


 

Accepted for directing. Thanks for the congrats. Hope you hear something soon as well!


----------



## SYDKGG (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone with any news for interviews/acceptance for the cinematography specialisation?


----------



## V.Ron (Mar 23, 2014)

This forum shows a complete journey.  

Congratulation Guys. Much Deserved Success!


----------



## Sunny2511 (Mar 25, 2014)

kinkypigtails said:


> Accepted for directing. Thanks for the congrats. Hope you hear something soon as well!


 



kinkypigtails have you received any scholarship or fee waiver along with your application confirmation? 

Also is there anyone who received an admit for MFA directing?


----------



## kinkypigtails (Mar 25, 2014)

Sunny2511 said:


> kinkypigtails have you received any scholarship or fee waiver along with your application confirmation?
> 
> Also is there anyone who received an admit for MFA directing?


 
I did receive scholarship offer of $5000 so far. Don't think there was anything about a fee waiver.


----------



## 8mm (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi kinkypigtails! Is NYU your first choice? I was accepted at USC (for screenwriting) as well, but I'm leaning towards NYU at this point. 

Sunny2511 I was accepted for directing. I hope you hear good news soon!


----------



## rjames (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, this is the complete opposite of what you guys are discussing, but has anyone received any rejections yet?!  I applied for the Directing concentration, MFA, and have no idea why they'd wait so long to deliver a 'no.'  I didn't make it to the interview rounds, but I'd like my rejection notification (for framing purposes, of course.)


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 25, 2014)

rjames said:


> Well, this is the complete opposite of what you guys are discussing, but has anyone received any rejections yet?! I applied for the Directing concentration, MFA, and have no idea why they'd wait so long to deliver a 'no.' I didn't make it to the interview rounds, but I'd like my rejection notification (for framing purposes, of course.)


 
I just received a rejection letter for Film Production MFA/Directing. As I didn't invite to interview, It didn't surprise me. I am waiting for Columbia's decision. In addition I received an admission for ITP program in NYU.


----------



## rjames (Mar 25, 2014)

Fightclub said:


> I just a received a rejection letter for Film Production MFA/Directing. As I didn't invite to interview, It didn't surprise me. I am waiting for Columbia's decision. In addition I received an admission for ITP program in NYU.


 
Did you receive the letter in the mail?  Or via email?


----------



## Fightclub (Mar 25, 2014)

rjames said:


> Did you receive the letter in the mail? Or via email?


 
I received the letter via Email.


----------



## connorsimpson (Mar 25, 2014)

I got my email on the 19th. Got accepted! Congrats to everyone else that got accepted as well. I'm just waiting to hear back from Columbia and AFI before I make my final decision. To the people that applied to multiple schools -- where does NYU fall on your list of preferences?


----------



## GMF (Mar 25, 2014)

Sunny2511 said:


> kinkypigtails have you received any scholarship or fee waiver along with your application confirmation?
> 
> Also is there anyone who received an admit for MFA directing?


 
I got my scholarship with the acceptance letter. Nothing yet about any additional aid.


----------



## theflry (Mar 25, 2014)

REJECTED TODAY!  

Thankfully, I was accepted very early to USC.  I initially applied to film schools because of how bad I wanted to live in New York... but after getting accepted to USC, I began to realize how much of a distraction the big city would be (it's a bona-fide 24 hour amusement park).  

Though NYU is the ultimate environment for EVERYTHING other than class, I started looking at bright side:  Los Angeles has less distractions, an overabundance of internships/connections (this is what makes NYU film students competitive rather than collaborative), and the infamous Trojan family bond: helping one another with jobs post graduation.

Though it's a big suck to be rejected from NYU, I can accept that it was my own fault: my video submission had to be re-uploaded LATE due to technical difficulties and recommendation letters arrived January 15.  To any future applicants reading this, MAKE DAMN SURE you get everything in on time.

Good luck to everyone else... I would love to hear your opinions on California vs. New York!


----------



## Alfonso Jaramillo (Mar 25, 2014)

I got accepted. I was called around the same time as everyone else (last week) and got my formal acceptance on Friday. To my surprise they're offering to help with 15k for the first year and each one after that if I can keep a certain average.

I was thinking of applying to USC cos I never got around to it last year (tried AFI but they said no), but I think this offer seals the deal for me. Plus, I'm really inspired by recent Tisch grad Cary Fukunaga, working with Sundance indies like Sin Nombre, Jane Eyre and now doing True Detective, he's a wonderful example of an artist that is socially minded but can also hit in the big leagues.

At this point I'm 90% certain 'm going to NYU. If anyone would like to contact me (fellow classmates, or aspiring applicants) you can find me as Alfonso Jaramillo Gomez on Facebook or email me at alfonso.jaramillo@hotmail.com

Hope to meet some new faces before the fall term starts. To those who've had an interview and still haven't heard back, there's a chance you're being wait listed, don't give up hope.

Good luck


----------



## Sunny2511 (Mar 26, 2014)

I just received my rejection letter from NYU. I got rejected by Calarts and UCLA as well. Is there anyone who would not mind having a look at my portfolio, SOP, scripts and resume to give me an opinion on what could have gone wrong? I mean the ones who have selected! 8mm kinkypigtails? if you are free. No pressure. I just generally want an opinion from my peers so that I can make a better portfolio this September.


----------



## Sunny2511 (Mar 26, 2014)

Alfonso Jaramillo I have mailed you already! Please have a look!


----------



## Alfonso Jaramillo (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey! I got your email. I'll go through all of the material and I'll give you my feedback. The important thing is to not give up! Just to remind everyone, I sent my first application five years ago, and spent all these years perfecting my CV, reel, and other elements necessary for the application, and now I got accepted with a scholarship. So it's definitely about being stubborn and just keep insisting. Please pick your applications carefully because most universities will not look at your application after the third try.


----------



## kinkypigtails (Mar 26, 2014)

8mm said:


> Hi kinkypigtails! Is NYU your first choice? I was accepted at USC (for screenwriting) as well, but I'm leaning towards NYU at this point.
> 
> Sunny2511 I was accepted for directing. I hope you hear good news soon!


 

Hey 8mm! NYU was indeed my first choice. Congrats on USC as well. I'm sure it's a tough decision for us both but I'm kinda swaying towards NYU -- I feel it's a gigantic opportunity I don't want to decline. 

If we that's what we both decide, then hope to see in New York


----------



## kinkypigtails (Mar 26, 2014)

Alfonso Jaramillo said:


> I got accepted. I was called around the same time as everyone else (last week) and got my formal acceptance on Friday. To my surprise they're offering to help with 15k for the first year and each one after that if I can keep a certain average.
> 
> I was thinking of applying to USC cos I never got around to it last year (tried AFI but they said no), but I think this offer seals the deal for me. Plus, I'm really inspired by recent Tisch grad Cary Fukunaga, working with Sundance indies like Sin Nombre, Jane Eyre and now doing True Detective, he's a wonderful example of an artist that is socially minded but can also hit in the big leagues.
> 
> ...


 

Hey congrats, Alfonso! I think I have my heart set on NYU as well and yes, after watching Fukunaga's work, it gave me confidence in their program.

I sent you a friend request. I'm Kevin btw.


----------



## kinkypigtails (Mar 26, 2014)

Sunny2511 said:


> I just received my rejection letter from NYU. I got rejected by Calarts and UCLA as well. Is there anyone who would not mind having a look at my portfolio, SOP, scripts and resume to give me an opinion on what could have gone wrong? I mean the ones who have selected! 8mm kinkypigtails? if you are free. No pressure. I just generally want an opinion from my peers so that I can make a better portfolio this September.


 

Sunny2511 Don't feel discouraged or give up! This was my second time applying to film school and I believe it only made me a stronger applicant. I'll be glad to offer any feedback you may need. Feel free to message inbox or email me at catharticpictures@gmail.com


----------



## tantalus (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey guys!

Is anyone else still waiting to hear back?


----------



## GMF (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone planning on going to the info session on April 12th for admitted students to the dramatic writing program? I'd love to go, but it'll be hard for me to fly out.


----------



## jnoel (Mar 28, 2014)

Just read through a couple of the threads and it's great how supportive everyone is on here. I was accepted into NYU & Columbia's MFA directing program. I was wondering if anyone is in the same position/had any insight on the pros & cons of each program. If so I would love to hear from you: jacynoel@gmail.com


----------



## jnoel (Mar 28, 2014)

Sunny2511 said:


> I just received my rejection letter from NYU. I got rejected by Calarts and UCLA as well. Is there anyone who would not mind having a look at my portfolio, SOP, scripts and resume to give me an opinion on what could have gone wrong? I mean the ones who have selected! 8mm kinkypigtails? if you are free. No pressure. I just generally want an opinion from my peers so that I can make a better portfolio this September.


 

Also, feel free to email me! Don't know how much insight I can give but would love to help if I can.


----------



## lillian (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,


tantalus said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting to hear back?


Hi,
I've got a ding from Tisch, but no information from Stern. How is your status now? Thanks


----------



## Ovsanna (Mar 31, 2014)

Just got a mail from Susan Carnival, called her and she said I'm accepted )))))


----------



## GMF (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm going to the info session on the 12th. Is anyone else? Would love to meet up with some of you guys if you're around.


----------



## connorsimpson (Apr 2, 2014)

jnoel said:


> Just read through a couple of the threads and it's great how supportive everyone is on here. I was accepted into NYU & Columbia's MFA directing program. I was wondering if anyone is in the same position/had any insight on the pros & cons of each program. If so I would love to hear from you: jacynoel@gmail.com


 

Jnoel, I'm in the exact same boat as you -- trying to decide between Columbia and NYU. It's incredibly difficult.

Both are in NYC, both are incredible programs. From researching online, it seems that they differ slightly in philosophy and scope. NYU seems to have a more broad program, offering a general "production" MFA much like USC, whereas Columbia offers a more focused "writing/directing" MFA, which is ultimately what I want to do. NYU alumni have more "credits" in the industry overall, but it is also an older and more established program when compared to Columbia. Columbia is constantly growing, has amazing accolades on it's own, and has incredible representation in festivals and in the Sundance labs. NYU seems to focus more on the technical side of filmmaking, while Columbia seems to focus on story, story, and more story (which is what is most important to me). 

So, from the above, it seems like I'm leaning more toward Columbia (which I am), but I keep second guessing myself and looking more at NYU. I love both. Can anyone offer some insight into these programs? Obviously, not many people have gone to both, but I'd love to hear what you current/graduated student thought of the programs!


----------



## skycircles (Apr 3, 2014)

connorsimpson said:


> Jnoel, I'm in the exact same boat as you -- trying to decide between Columbia and NYU. It's incredibly difficult.
> 
> Both are in NYC, both are incredible programs. From researching online, it seems that they differ slightly in philosophy and scope. NYU seems to have a more broad program, offering a general "production" MFA much like USC, whereas Columbia offers a more focused "writing/directing" MFA, which is ultimately what I want to do. NYU alumni have more "credits" in the industry overall, but it is also an older and more established program when compared to Columbia. Columbia is constantly growing, has amazing accolades on it's own, and has incredible representation in festivals and in the Sundance labs. NYU seems to focus more on the technical side of filmmaking, while Columbia seems to focus on story, story, and more story (which is what is most important to me).
> 
> So, from the above, it seems like I'm leaning more toward Columbia (which I am), but I keep second guessing myself and looking more at NYU. I love both. Can anyone offer some insight into these programs? Obviously, not many people have gone to both, but I'd love to hear what you current/graduated student thought of the programs!


 

Hey guys, long-time lurker here.

Also got accepted to NYU and Columbia and I don't know how to decide. I feel the exact same way as you do, connorsimpson and jnoel. Have you decided where to go?


----------



## Megande1980 (Apr 3, 2014)

skycircles said:


> Hey guys, long-time lurker here.
> 
> Also got accepted to NYU and Columbia and I don't know how to decide. I feel the exact same way as you do, connorsimpson and jnoel. Have you decided where to go?


That's interesting how many people this year got accepted to NYU and Columbia. I am in the same boat too, but I am surprised about your doubt. NYU has a strong post-production and pre-production-rooms, in contrast CU has no more than 10 rooms for all of classes and faculty's offices. BTW that's my opinion. I'm pretty sure that NYU is my choice. Hope to see you.


----------



## connorsimpson (Apr 4, 2014)

skycircles said:


> Hey guys, long-time lurker here.
> 
> Also got accepted to NYU and Columbia and I don't know how to decide. I feel the exact same way as you do, connorsimpson and jnoel. Have you decided where to go?





Megande1980 said:


> That's interesting how many people this year got accepted to NYU and Columbia. I am in the same boat too, but I am surprised about your doubt. NYU has a strong post-production and pre-production-rooms, in contrast CU has no more than 10 rooms for all of classes and faculty's offices. BTW that's my opinion. I'm pretty sure that NYU is my choice. Hope to see you.



I'm really leaning toward Columbia. They've got an insane amount of students doing great in the festival and workshop scene and have brought home a few student academy awards the past few years. If facilities and equipment were my main focus, then I would accept at USC, but what I like most about Columbia is their focus on story and their philosophy of encouraging directors to write all the time. I got an amazing feeling about their program and their campus when I visited for my interview, and I am a huge fan of their story-centered curriculum. If I wanted to be a cinematographer, I would definitely look elsewhere  but as an aspiring director and writer, it's really hard to say no to their program.

Being said, NYU is obviously also incredible and has it's own list of accolades and pluses. I'm definitely considering both, and I don't want to write off either school until I've done all my homework on both programs. I'd love to hear from some alumni if there are any out there!


----------



## connorsimpson (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll add that the main reasons I love NYU are because they seem to have a really established program, a ton of industry connections, a production-focused curriculum, and impressive alumni. It's a really difficult decision for sure. I know we're kind of trailing off into talking about programs other than NYU in this thread that's supposed to be about NYU only, so I'll move all my Columbia questions to the appropriate thread. But again, if there are any current or past NYU students, please jump in and tell us what's up!


----------



## GMF (Apr 6, 2014)

I've formally accepted my offer from NYU and have been looking into housing options. It's pretty daunting. Doesn't seem like I'll really be able to properly look until late July at the earliest. 

Does anyone have any firm ideas of what they're going to do for housing? NYU's grad housing seems like a bad deal. It's over $2,000 a month for a shared bedroom.


----------



## Alfonso Jaramillo (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys, I just set up a Facebook group for everyone taking the Tisch MFA this year. I'm sure it would be very helpful to exchange tips about housing, expenses, casting calls, events, setting up production teams, discussing films and music, maybe even find a roommate. Here's the link to the group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/228519127356291/


----------



## Decisions-Decisions (Apr 15, 2014)

HI There, I've been lurking for quite a while. Wondering if anyone has heard of any movement on the wait list for NYU dramatic writing. Does anyone know when acceptances were due? I figured perhaps movement on the wait would occur after that point.


----------



## GMF (Apr 15, 2014)

Decisions are due May 1st. They had an info session this past weekend and half the admitted class (12 students) attended. It seemed like most of them were leaning towards accepting if they hadn't already.  Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Decisions-Decisions (Apr 16, 2014)

GMF said:


> Decisions are due May 1st. They had an info session this past weekend and half the admitted class (12 students) attended. It seemed like most of them were leaning towards accepting if they hadn't already. Hope it works out for you!


 
Thanks for the reply GMF! Congratulations to you and all who were accepted!


----------



## thraser11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm currently on the waitlist for the dramatic writing program. I was wondering if anyone knew generally how many people get waitlisted and how many students are admitted to the DW program? Thanks for your help.


----------



## GMF (Apr 28, 2014)

thraser11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently on the waitlist for the dramatic writing program. I was wondering if anyone knew generally how many people get waitlisted and how many students are admitted to the DW program? Thanks for your help.


 

Don't know how many people  get waitlisted, but they usually admit 24 students in the DW program.


----------



## Decisions-Decisions (Apr 28, 2014)

thraser11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently on the waitlist for the dramatic writing program. I was wondering if anyone knew generally how many people get waitlisted and how many students are admitted to the DW program? Thanks for your help.


 
Hi thraser11, I'm not sure how many are wait listed but I did get a call last week asking me if I was still interested and letting me know that they'd probably begin dealing with those on the wait list after May 1st. So hopefully we'll hear something soon!


----------



## thraser11 (May 2, 2014)

Decisions-Decisions GMF thank you for the replies, hoping for the best.


----------



## thraser11 (May 8, 2014)

I received a call and was accepted off the WL. Is there a FB group for incoming dramatic writing students? Thanks, and good luck to all those still waiting to hear.


----------



## GMF (May 8, 2014)

thraser11 said:


> I received a call and was accepted off the WL. Is there a FB group for incoming dramatic writing students? Thanks, and good luck to all those still waiting to hear.


Congrats! 

There's no FB group yet. My guess is they're waiting until they have a full incoming class.  Feel free to pm me if you want to connect before then.


----------



## Decisions-Decisions (May 8, 2014)

thraser11 said:


> I received a call and was accepted off the WL. Is there a FB group for incoming dramatic writing students? Thanks, and good luck to all those still waiting to hear.


 
thraser11 that's great news! I got a very similar call earlier this week. I'm going up their soon to get a more in-depth tour. Hopefully that'll help me decide.

Congrats to you again!


----------

